# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Женщина-лесопилка

## Irina

* Женщина-лесопилка*

Я разговаривала со многими мужчинами, и все они говорили мне одно и то же. У каждой женщины есть собственный стиль «пиления» мужчины. Он настолько же уникален, как и манера одеваться, заниматься любовью или любимые духи. Вот несколько характерных примеров:

* Лесопилка-марафонша: эта женщина способна пилить мужчину сколько угодно. В лучшем случае она успокоится через два-три часа.

* Лесопилка-спринтерша: такая женщина пилит не слишком долго. Она способна на настоящий взрыв эмоций, поэтому очень быстро устает.

* Ценительница моментов: эта женщина начинает спокойно и постепенно доводит себя до кульминации и истерики. Затем она начинает плакать. Чем сильнее она себя заводит, тем больше кульминационных моментов она создает и тем сложнее ей остановиться.

* Ночная лесопилка: как только мужчина проваливается в заслуженный тяжелым трудом сон, она будит его и немедленно напоминает о том, что он должен сделать на следующий день.

* Любительница засад: такая женщина использует элемент неожиданности. Она подлавливает мужчину, когда он этого меньше всего ожидает, причем в любое время дня. Только что все было нормально, и вдруг безо всякого предупреждения она выскакивает из кустов и застает мужчину врасплох.

* Снайперша: это тренированная лесопилка, способная вывести мужчину из себя единственным уничтожающим замечанием Она делает всего один выстрел, но какой!

Мужчины очень часто наступают женщинам на любимую мозоль, даже не замечая этого. Женщины должны помнить: когда происходит то, что им не нравится, мужчина зачастую в этом совершенно не виноват.

Если она хочет сказать ему о том, что он поступил неправильно или сделал что-то для нее неприятное, женщина должна сохранять спокойствие. А затем она должна сказать: «Можно я тебе что-то объясню?» Она должна понимать, что мужчина не имел намерения ее обидеть, просто он не понимал, какое воздействие могут оказать его поступки.

Шакил О'Нил говорил: «Это жесткая игpa. Порой вам приходится причинять боль, порой самому оправляться от боли». Вы должны забыть о боли, если хотите контролировать отношения. Способ вашего общения с мужчиной влияет на вашу желанность для него.

Если женщина теряет внимание мужчины, это происходит только потому, что она ведет себя предсказуемым образом и превращается для него в оппонента, а не в партнера. Можно вывести такую формулу:

Пиление = Предсказуемая женщина = Чувство долга = Снижение влечения

Безразличие = Менее предсказуемые реакции = Свежий интерес

----------


## Sanych

Хуже женщины лесопилки, только её мама - лобзик

----------


## Asteriks

Спринтер я.

----------


## SDS

то есть стерва с механическим приводом...

----------


## Asteriks

Почему сразу стерва?

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, 
виноват, имел в виду что дура

----------


## Asteriks

Любите вы дур, как я погляжу.

----------


## Asteriks

Да, согласна, не были бы дурами, жили бы вы вечными холостяками.

----------


## Irina

А я спокойная. Как говорит мой муж - непробиваемая. От этого он сам начинает беситься и пилить

----------

